# Slide-out Not Working 30 Rls



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

Hi, I've been learning so much on this site about my new 2006 Sidney Outback 30rls tt...One question, please if anyone can help...We brought home our new camper, and the slide-out worked fine(battery hooked up and plugged into outlet). After 2 slides in+ out, the slideout will not operate unless hooked up to our TRUCK...Dealer said, bad battery, and gave exchanged for a new one...didn't work...Then dealer said we may have blown a fuse...none blown...we even bought a battery quick-disconnect(personally it was a waste of $33)Then dealer said hook it up to the truck, and it works... Anyone out there have any similar problem, before I have to take the trailer back for repair AS A LAST RESORT...Thanks in advance...pjb


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Not sure why it would work with it connected to the truck but not with the trailer batteries but there have been a few people that have had problems with their slides. None of their problems sound like they would help you.

Are there any other devices in the trailer that do not work on 12 vdc? Fuses are not blown but have you checked for voltage to the fuse panel? I suspect you have a thermal breaker that tripped and is not resetting. They are located next to the batteries. Check them to see if any are tripped.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Would a bad ground connection maybe cause this? The truck connection might be providing the proper ground?

Like Andy suggests, check other items, does the water pump work properly? Do other items work on camper battery power, not hooked to truck?

have you checked the electrical connections in the panel box to make sure they are all tight, checked all fuses? reset circuit breakers?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Hmm, this is an odd one.

It sounds to me like a shorted out battery. You say the dealer gave you a new battery. Am I wrong in assuming that you have two batteries? If so, did he replace both? If only one, then have you tried replacing each of the OEM batteries one at a time.

BTW, it also seems odd to me that a dealer would replace a battery, and then when that did not work, suggest it might be a blown fuse. Most service departments I have had experience with, start with the cheap things if it is their nickle!









The fact that you are having success when using the truck power tells me that the circuit is basically OK. That it does not work on the house batteries indicates the problem must be at the batteries, and a shorted battery would break that circuit.

Try disconnecting both batteries, and try a volt-meter on each. This will quickly tell you if you have a bad battery. Beyond that, unless you are good with electrical problems, I would call in a pro.









Good luck, and...

Happy Trails,
Doug

P.S.: The battery disconnect will pay off in the long run!


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

Thanks for the suggestions...I am now going to take my battery to Discount Auto- they do free battery checks...Hope it works, and have a great night...Pjb


----------



## SharonAG (Jun 18, 2005)

We have had the problem with the slide not going out also. Ours just grinds and won't go out, unless hubby gets under steps and releases it. We are getting a new motor on friday. I sure hope this fixes it!
Sharon


----------

